# Alchemie Spezialisierung



## Ouper (4. Februar 2007)

Hey, hab mal ne Frage, bin alchi auf 365 u Blumenpflücker auf 375.
Hab jetzt ne Q bekommen für Alchi für ne Spezialisierung in Nethersturm (Sturmsäule) !!
Wo gibts noch Q für andere Spezi.´s u welche is am besten ?? Was wird wohl noch am ehesten davon gebraucht??
Dank im vor raus u lg, Ouper


----------



## Elenor (5. Februar 2007)

Ouper schrieb:


> Hey, hab mal ne Frage, bin alchi auf 365 u Blumenpflücker auf 375.
> Hab jetzt ne Q bekommen für Alchi für ne Spezialisierung in Nethersturm (Sturmsäule) !!
> Wo gibts noch Q für andere Spezi.´s u welche is am besten ?? Was wird wohl noch am ehesten davon gebraucht??
> Dank im vor raus u lg, Ouper



Bevor du irgendeine Quest annimmst für eine Spezialisierung, solltest du dir erstmal Gedanken machen was du machen willst.

Tränke, Elixiere oder Transmutationen...
Dazu kann ich noch sagen das du auch selbst entscheiden solltest was für dich und deine Gilde am besten geeignet ist.

Wo du Quest annhemen kannst stehts in nem anderen Topic, musst mal suchen.


----------



## White Jen (5. Februar 2007)

hier klicken


----------



## Shagya (5. Februar 2007)

White schrieb:


> hier klicken




Wo gibts die q für die Elexierspezialliesierung abzuholen. da steht ja nur das man da zu so nem kunden im unteren viertel gehen soll, aber kann cih den auch einfach so anlabern das der mir die q gibt, ohne die vorquest? 

Muss ich zum spezialisieren ein bestimmtel lvlv haben oder eine bestimmte anzahl an skillpunkten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (5. Februar 2007)

ich glaub nicht,weil dann wär ja die Vorquest nutzlos. 

z.B kann man ja mit einem keine q teilen,wofür man die vorquest machen musste.

Und im Link den ich gepostet habe stehen hinter den q ja die stufen die man haben sollte,also 70.

Skill weiß ich allerdings nicht.Aber ich glaub man braucht keinen bestimmtem skill,da diese spezialisierung nur auf das herstellen von 1 zusätzlichen Elixier/Trank/Mutation gut ist.


----------



## mojitoto (5. Februar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Wo gibts die q für die Elexierspezialliesierung abzuholen. da steht ja nur das man da zu so nem kunden im unteren viertel gehen soll, aber kann cih den auch einfach so anlabern das der mir die q gibt, ohne die vorquest?
> 
> Muss ich zum spezialisieren ein bestimmtel lvlv haben oder eine bestimmte anzahl an skillpunkten?
> 
> ...



Du brauchst keine Vorquest. - Um zum Questgeber zu gelangen, musst Du im nördlichen Teil des unteren Viertels die schräge Hängebrücke hochlaufen und dann wieder die eine Ebene runter gehen. (Frag am besten eine der Wachen nach dem Alchimielehrer, der zeigt Dir genau, wo du hinmußt.

Grüße moji.


----------



## White Jen (5. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß nur das man ne q machen muss^.^ 

Aber ich hab momentan eh nicht vor mein Alchimie weiter zu skillen,weil ich für den Reitskillfür vom epic Mount spare,was ich noch immer nicht hab.

Danach steht Alchimie wieder im Vordergrund^.^


----------



## MasterThardus (7. Februar 2007)

White schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur das man ne q machen muss^.^
> 
> Aber ich hab momentan eh nicht vor mein Alchimie weiter zu skillen,weil ich für den Reitskillfür vom epic Mount spare,was ich noch immer nicht hab.
> 
> Danach steht Alchimie wieder im Vordergrund^.^



Kleiner Tipp ... nutze die Alchimie um dein Gold zu farmen, die begehrten Sachen sind z.B. Urmacht. Stelle eins her und verkauf es für viel Knete im AH (ca 200-300g solltest du Monopol haben)


----------



## Elenor (8. Februar 2007)

Du musst mindestns Level 68 haben um dich spezialisieren zu können.


----------



## White Jen (8. Februar 2007)

MasterThardus schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp ... nutze die Alchimie um dein Gold zu farmen, die begehrten Sachen sind z.B. Urmacht. Stelle eins her und verkauf es für viel Knete im AH (ca 200-300g solltest du Monopol haben)



Ich hab mein Alchimie erst auf 305,und hab ka wo man Urmavht erlernt^^


----------



## Elenor (8. Februar 2007)

Urmacht kannst du im unteren Viertel kaufen, jedoch ist dein Skill dafür noch zu low.
Bring alchi erstmal was höher


----------



## vanBAT (9. Februar 2007)

OH oh.
Ich muß jetzt leider mal einen auf ganz dumm machen (mist)
Tränke und Elixiere, wo ist denn da der unterschied?


----------



## Naranek (9. Februar 2007)

hört sich jetzt doof an.

wo kann ich höher als 300 alchi lernen?


----------



## mojitoto (10. Februar 2007)

Naranek schrieb:


> hört sich jetzt doof an.
> 
> wo kann ich höher als 300 alchi lernen?



Hi Naranek

Je nach Fraktion entweder in Thrallmar (Horde) oder der Ehrenfeste (Allianz). (Beide Orte auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel [Scherbenwelt] zu finden.)

Grüße moji.


----------



## daLord (10. Februar 2007)

vanBAT schrieb:


> OH oh.
> Ich muß jetzt leider mal einen auf ganz dumm machen (mist)
> Tränke und Elixiere, wo ist denn da der unterschied?



Ich vermute elixiere sind trankbuffs und tränke halt heiltränke und so. Wegen *Elixier* der Intelliegnz und Heil*trank* zum beispiel.


----------



## DerQuast (11. Februar 2007)

ich habe ein ganz anderes problem. dumm wie ich bin habe ich die erste q angenommen die ich gefunden habe und bin jetzt meister der tränke. als ich das war habe ich herrausgefunden. das es unterteilt ist in tränke/elexiere/trans. 
na super kann ich da nur sagen. ich will elexiere haben. bei schmieden gibts die möglichkeit die spezalisierung wieder zu verlernen. gibt s die möglichkeit bei alchies auch? oder könnte ich einfach den elexir heini ansprechen und dem seine questreihe machen und das dann überschreiben? das habe ich nämlich noch nicht getestet. 

oder wird das vieleicht noch kommen, dass man das wieder verlernen kann? weil wie gesagt schmiede können das ja auch. und ist ja irgentwie das selbe nur in grün ^^

ich danke euch für eure antworten ^^

DerQuast


----------



## mojitoto (11. Februar 2007)

vanBAT schrieb:


> OH oh.
> Ich muß jetzt leider mal einen auf ganz dumm machen (mist)
> Tränke und Elixiere, wo ist denn da der unterschied?



Hi vanBAT.

Elexier-Rezepte sind Stärkungsbuffs die bestimmte Werte über einen bestimmten Zeitraum erhöhen. Tränke sind Rezepte, mit denen man (in der Regel während des Kampfes) einen bestimmten Zustand (wieder)herstellen kann (bspw. Mana oder Gesundheit auffüllen) oder die zum Schutz gegen bestimmte Arten von Schäden dienen (Feuerschutztrank etc.).



DerQuast schrieb:


> ich habe ein ganz anderes problem. dumm wie ich bin habe ich die erste q angenommen die ich gefunden habe und bin jetzt meister der tränke. als ich das war habe ich herrausgefunden. das es unterteilt ist in tränke/elexiere/trans.
> na super kann ich da nur sagen. ich will elexiere haben. bei schmieden gibts die möglichkeit die spezalisierung wieder zu verlernen. gibt s die möglichkeit bei alchies auch? oder könnte ich einfach den elexir heini ansprechen und dem seine questreihe machen und das dann überschreiben? das habe ich nämlich noch nicht getestet.
> 
> oder wird das vieleicht noch kommen, dass man das wieder verlernen kann? weil wie gesagt schmiede können das ja auch. und ist ja irgentwie das selbe nur in grün ^^
> ...



Hi DerQuast,

ich befürchte fast, dass Du da "Pech" gehabt hast. Mir ist jedenfalls nicht derartiges bekannt. 

Andererseits hast Du damit nicht unbedingt Nachtteile mit zu erwarten, da ein Alchimist unabhängig von der Spezialisierung alle Rezepte erlernen kann. Der Unterschied besteht nur darin, dass man beim Brauen oder Transmutation eines spezialisterten Rezeptes die Chance besitzt einen extra Trank / Item zu bekommen.
Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann empfehl ich Dir ein Ticket an einen GM zu schreiben und Ihn zu fragen, ob es da eine alternative Möglichkeit, zum Verlernen und Neulernen des Berufes, gibt.

Grüße moji.


----------



## DerQuast (11. Februar 2007)

ich habe mal einen GM gefragt. mal sehen wann ich eine antwort erhalte ^^


----------



## DerQuast (11. Februar 2007)

also ich habe heute mit einem GM gesprochen. er sagte wenn ich mir ganz sicher bin. dann nimt er sie mir weg. und tada. jetzt kann ich mir was neues aussuchen ^^


----------

